# ModchipsDirect or RealHotStuff



## musket (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm looking to get a Supercard DSTWO.  Does anyone have a recommendation on what's a better site to order from out of modchipsdirect and realhotstuff?  Thanks


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 24, 2014)

I would recommend RHS simply because I had a great experience with them. Shipping was average and support not lacking.
I have not bought from MCD so another member will have to leave you some feedback. I have heard they are on-par when it comes to sales.


----------



## musket (Feb 25, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> I would recommend RHS simply because I had a great experience with them. Shipping was average and support not lacking.
> I have not bought from MCD so another member will have to leave you some feedback. I have heard they are on-par when it comes to sales.


 
Thanks!


----------

